# Zebralight SC600 Modded with Triple Nichia 219 and Carlco Optics???



## Derek Dean

So, there it is. I love my Zebralight SC600. It's got a nearly perfect UI for my needs, along with the electronic side switch (which i LOVE), and it's so small I EDC it in my front pocket with zero issues. BUT, I also love my new Nichia triple from EDC+ (now in a Solarforce L2P). The beam shape of the triple is perfect with the Carlco optics, and of course the tint of the 3 Nichia 219 LEDs is sublime, but it's 3 levels aren't optimally placed for my uses, so I'm looking for other options.

I'm strongly considering the triple Nichia 219 P60 drop-in that Mattaus is working on. It sounds like a monster with it's 5.6 amp driver and highly customizable UI, but I don't know of any P60 style hosts that feature a side switch, and it sounds like his driver won't include any really low output levels, so I'm wondering if it's possible to have my ZL SC600 modded to a triple Nichia 219 with Carlco optics? 

Anybody have a suggestion for somebody who would attempt this? Am I nuts for even considering it :thinking:? Feel free to vote on that last question .


----------



## stevenkelby

Following with interest


----------



## mitro

I think with the size of the head even a quad may be possible. I'd part with a large sum of money for multi-emitter sc600.


----------



## tobrien

voted that I'd want one too

I don't know what the SC600's max mode drive current is but I'm sure it's enough for three low(er) power 219s I'd imagine.


----------



## Derek Dean

I'm still hopeful somebody will be willing to tackle this project. I'll provide the Zebralight SC600 and funds for parts and labor .


----------



## BarryG

Have you asked Vinh if he would do it? Great guy and great service.



Barry


----------



## evgeniy

if it possible, I want one too.


----------



## Derek Dean

BarryG said:


> Have you asked Vinh if he would do it? Great guy and great service.
> 
> 
> 
> Barry


Yep, he was the first one I contacted.


----------



## KuanR

You could try contacting flucero28


----------



## datiLED

Derek Dean, you have got my attention with this thread, and I am going to have to give this one a go. I love Zebralights for all the reasons that you mentioned, and am a huge fan of triple LED lights. I just posted a WTB for a SC600 on CPFMP, so I hope to get a host soon.

I'll be interested to see what other modders do with this light. Keep us updated with any new developments.


----------



## tobrien

datiLED said:


> Derek Dean, you have got my attention with this thread, and I am going to have to give this one a go. I love Zebralights for all the reasons that you mentioned, and am a huge fan of triple LED lights. I just posted a WTB for a SC600 on CPFMP, so I hope to get a host soon.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what other modders do with this light. Keep us updated with any new developments.


datiled knows his stuff (speaking from experience here)


----------



## TEEJ

There's one there right now for $75


With the side switch though...is there a way to make it drive 3 LED? 

Would we need say two 18350 instead of one 18650?



There's also the Armytek Wizard pro XML2 that has a side switch, etc...and an optic already on there....if potential donor lights are under consideration.


----------



## AmperSand

I have one sc600 ive been thinking about making a triple since I got my sc600 mkii.
Was going to parallel them using std driver. Should work ok I would imagine. 
Haven't had the time to even look at doing it yet unfortunately. Only got to the planning stage.
There is a big lug of alu in the head near the switch that will need to be milled out to fit the mcpb in. Or raise that area with a copper disc and have optics closer to the window.


----------



## markr6




----------



## Derek Dean

markr6 said:


>


Well, it's been almost a year since I began looking for somebody to mod my SC600 with a triple Nichia 219 & Carlco optics. 

Persistence pays off. My SC600 is currently in the hands of a master modder, and I'm quite excited. For now I can't reveal who the modder is, and I don't have a real timetable for completion, but I'm confident it will have been worth the wait. :naughty:


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Derek Dean said:


> Well, it's been almost a year since I began looking for somebody to mod my SC600 with a triple Nichia 219 & Carlco optics.
> 
> Persistence pays off. My SC600 is currently in the hands of a master modder, and I'm quite excited. For now I can't reveal who the modder is, and I don't have a real timetable for completion, but I'm confident it will have been worth the wait. :naughty:



Acknowledged


----------



## LeukTech

Derek Dean said:


> Well, it's been almost a year since I began looking for somebody to mod my SC600 with a triple Nichia 219 & Carlco optics.
> 
> Persistence pays off. My SC600 is currently in the hands of a master modder, and I'm quite excited. For now I can't reveal who the modder is, and I don't have a real timetable for completion, but I'm confident it will have been worth the wait. :naughty:



Nice! :twothumbs Glad I had subscribed to this thread!

So, are you able to reveal the price you paid for this mod? Or is that TBD/classified?


----------



## Derek Dean

LeukTech said:


> Nice! :twothumbs Glad I had subscribed to this thread!
> 
> So, are you able to reveal the price you paid for this mod? Or is that TBD/classified?


In due time.


----------



## leaftye

This is being done with the Convoy S3. Rear clickie though.

About a quad version. A mcpcb was made, but production is limited. Small quad optics may be made for for the XP-L, which should work for this smaller emitter...if it fits the mcpcb. I'll give Carclo another push for a small quad optic when my quad mcpcb's arrive and I'm able to confirm the dimensions.


----------



## b8llzblue

looking forward to seeing the outcome


----------



## KDM

datiLED said:


> Derek Dean, you have got my attention with this thread, and I am going to have to give this one a go. I love Zebralights for all the reasons that you mentioned, and am a huge fan of triple LED lights. I just posted a WTB for a SC600 on CPFMP, so I hope to get a host soon.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what other modders do with this light. Keep us updated with any new developments.



Did you ever find one to try out? Any success? If you haven't got your hands on one yet I'll donate one to you for a experimental project.


----------



## Peace Train

Derek Dean said:


> My SC600 is currently in the hands of a master modder, and I'm quite excited. For now I can't reveal who the modder is, and I don't have a real timetable for completion, but I'm confident it will have been worth the wait. :naughty:


5 1/2 weeks. Hmm...at least one of us is getting anxious. 

Any word on how things are coming along?


----------



## Derek Dean

Ha, yes, I'm a tiny bit anxious, but my modder friend was very upfront when taking on the project (which nobody else seemed interested in doing), and told me that I would need extreme patience, and he's been quite nice about giving me updates on his progress. 

I knew going in that he had a LOT of other projects going on, and basically he was doing this one "for the fun of it", and I'm perfectly happy knowing that when it is done, it will be done right. 

However, I did HAVE to buy another light in the meantime, just to take the edge off :naughty:. I justified my purchase of a ZL SC52w by noting, with horror, that my collection was sadly missing any 1xAA lights. Oh my . And if my wait continues into the fall, I may have to consider a ZL SC62w, for it's lovely slender build and light weight.


----------



## THE_dAY

Wow, so its gonna be a reality? I saw this thread when you first posted and somehow missed your updates.
What Carlco optics did you choose? Triple Nichia with Carlco 10507 narrow optics has such a nice beam, a giant hotspot wherever you point it.
I tried the frosted optics and they were a little too floody for my taste but hey everyone's different. :tinfoil:

You will have to post pics and beamshots!
I'm guessing over 600 lumens of HCRI goodness!


----------



## Peace Train

Derek Dean said:


> Ha, yes, I'm a tiny bit anxious, but my modder friend was very upfront when taking on the project (which nobody else seemed interested in doing), and told me that I would need extreme patience, and he's been quite nice about giving me updates on his progress.



I'm sure you already realize I was talking about my own anxiousness here. 




Derek Dean said:


> I knew going in that he had a LOT of other projects going on, and basically he was doing this one "for the fun of it", and I'm perfectly happy knowing that when it is done, it will be done right.



I'm totally interested in signing up to be on the list for this mod... assuming he'd like to do another sc600 at _ANY_ point in the future once he's done with yours. 




Derek Dean said:


> However, I did HAVE to buy another light in the meantime, just to take the edge off :naughty:. I justified my purchase of a ZL SC52w by noting, with horror, that my collection was sadly missing any 1xAA lights. Oh my . And if my wait continues into the fall, I may have to consider a ZL SC62w, for it's lovely slender build and light weight.



Sometimes a man's gotta do what he's gotta do. You can be certain the most interesting man in the world would agree.


T h e _ M o s t _ I n t e r e s t i n g _ M a n _ I n _ T h e _ W o r l d


----------



## Derek Dean

THE_dAY said:


> Wow, so its gonna be a reality? I saw this thread when you first posted and somehow missed your updates.
> What Carlco optics did you choose? Triple Nichia with Carlco 10507 narrow optics has such a nice beam, a giant hotspot wherever you point it.
> I tried the frosted optics and they were a little too floody for my taste but hey everyone's different. :tinfoil:
> 
> You will have to post pics and beamshots!
> I'm guessing over 600 lumens of HCRI goodness!


Actually, the reason I wanted this mod so badly was because I was fortunate enough to get one of the EDC+ Triple Nichia 219 P60 drop-ins, which has a beam exactly like you describe, with the gorgeously large hotspot that just lights up everything. 

Man, I love that drop-in, but there are a couple of things wrong with it. First, it's in a Solarforce L2P host, which is much bigger and heavier than a ZL SC600, and it has a tail switch instead of a side switch. However, the biggest problem is that the 3 levels are weirdly spaced. The middle level is almost identical to the top level, and the low level is not nearly low enough. But, it is about 600 lumens or so of Nichia 219 goodness with the incredibly beautiful beam profile. 

And that is when I started thinking, what if I could have that same triple Nichia 219 beam profile *and* brightness, but in the much smaller and more pocketable ZL SC600, *AND* have the wonderful ZL UI to boot? 

Anyway, I explained all this to my modder, who listened patiently to my ramblings and then said he'd be happy to do it as long as I could be patient. 

Peace Train, loved the video. I do believe they were describing me . And yep, I know quite a few folks who'd love this mod, and after I get it back, I'll point him to this thread.


----------



## THE_dAY

I don't know how you'll be interested in any other light once you get your hands on that SC600 triple!


----------



## Derek Dean

Ha, well.... you know how that goes. I don't even have this light yet, and I'm already contemplating having my other SC600 modded with a neutral MT-G2 LED (if it's even possible). Might just be the ultimate flooder :devil: .


----------



## LeukTech

Derek Dean said:


> Ha, well.... you know how that goes. I don't even have this light yet, and I'm already contemplating having my other SC600 modded with a neutral MT-G2 LED. Might just be the ultimate flooder :devil: .



SC600 with triple 219, and SC600 with MT-G2 emitter... you sir have impeccable taste :twothumbs

I just made a post minuets ago in the new SC62 thread talking about Zebralight using a MT-G2 emitter with a single 18650 battery, oh man that would be awesome! The MT-G2 is a phenomenal emitter with a surprisingly great tint from a Cree emitter. 

An SC600 sized package with a MT-G2 = Pure win 

I have a feeling ZL is already considering/using the MT-G2 emitter. I mean look at the ZL S6330, it didn't last very long at all. It got taken down quickly by lights such as the Niwalker Nova MM15 with two MT-G2 emitters dominating it in regards to lumens, runtime and size. So I hope ZL comes out and announces some MT-G2 lights, and hopefully not just multi-emitter big ones, but smaller single emitter packages too.


----------



## Derek Dean

Actually, LeukTech, it was YOUR post that got me to thinking about using the MT-G2 in the SC600. You made the new neutral emitter sound SO NICE. Of course the reality that we will keep running into for any kind of extended runtime at high output with these smaller lights, is getting rid of the excess heat. 

But, to possibly have 1200-1800 lumens, for even a brief period, with the SC600 is certainly an intriguing idea. I sure hope you're right that ZL is considering such a light.


----------



## LeukTech

So far the only MT-G2 I have seen is with the Solarforce K3 head I have, and the tint really surprised me. Not sure if I just won the tint lottery, or if the K3's reflector is responsible for making the beam look so nice. But everywhere around the net you can read people praising the neutral white tint of the MT-G2, and since these emitters were meant to be used in home applications rather than flashlights, I believe they are much more consistent in regards to the tint bins (and if you read Cree's description of the emitter on their site, they apparently put tint consistency of utmost importance with this emitter, which makes sense based on their intended use for it). Plus it's US made, which is a nice bonus 

Also the neat thing is that even when driving it at XM-L levels (like 3A for example) the heat should be the same as a XM-L, but it will be MUCH brighter at the same amperage. So heat problems shouldn't be any worse than a XM-L unless you are driving it past 3A. I accidentally broke my K3 and sent it to vinh to have him fix it up and put some afterburner on it (stock high was around 1.7A, and now it is right around 3A on high). And let me tell you, even with the stock high at 1.7A, the light literally just turns night into day, and now having it at 3A it is blisteringly bright. It puts the SC600's turbo to shame, makes it look dull by comparison. 

Only problem is the forward voltage of the emitter, which is around 6V (compare to around 3V for the XM-L). So using the emitter in a single cell setup isn't possible without the right driver boosting the voltage. So sadly, using it in a SC600 wouldn't work.

But if ZL can make a 1.2V Ni-MH work with a 3Vf XM-L, they should easily be able to get a 3.7V Li-ion to work with a 6Vf emitter so it can be used in a single cell setup.


----------



## THE_dAY

Derek, I too was going crazy for a triple Nichia with the carlco large hotspot beam.
I also didn't want to get in a P60 format as they are too big bulky for me to carry.

I found a Jetbeam ST modded to triple optics for sale on CPFM and had it sent to Vinh for 3x Nichia 119V transplant.
It's not as versatile as the SC600 with its UI and doesn't have a super low low but does have 3 well spaced levels that work out nicely for me.
All I can say is, nothing beats a small pocketable 18650 triple Nichia HCRI light.
I hope you will be as satisfied with yours as much as I am with mine!


----------



## Derek Dean

Hey LeukTech, that's exactly what my modder friend said about the MT-G2 in the SC600, that because of the forward voltage it couldn't be used with the stock converter, so I guess we'll have to wait for ZL to come up with something that will do that, and who knows, maybe they'll put that and an MT-G2 in an SC52 (with PID of course), just for fun :devil:.

Speaking of my modder friend, I just got word today that my light is almost done. He's had it all hooked up and everything checks out fine. There are just some small details left to finish, and then that puppie will be on it's way back to me. 

THE_dAY, I'd think the Jetbeam ST would make a killer host for a triple Nichia setup. What kind of levels did you end up with?


----------



## THE_dAY

DBCstm measured the light for me and he got, low-15L, med-160L, high-~500L
These 119 are bin B09 so one bin under the 219's B10.
Yes it's a great host, these old Jetbeams have one of my favorite HAIII, a nice brownish grey.
It uses the typical 3A NANJG driver, curious is the SC600 also 3A on max?


----------



## Derek Dean

So, I had a package waiting when I got home from work tonight. Gee, could this be the culmination of a year long quest for flashlight perfection? 

I’d like to tell you I ripped it open and fired it up, but it was still light outside and I was exhausted, so, first things first, and anyway, there was something utterly sublime about looking at that package while I ate dinner. 

Enough…..it’s awesome (what did you expect?). It’s not insanely bright, but basically as bright, or maybe even a little brighter than the SC600 I sent off, except it's got that triple Nichia 219 goodness flowing out it’s head. It’s got a very broad hotspot that blends easily into a large corona, with a fair, but not overly large spill beam. All-in-all, a beautiful beam, and exactly what I was hoping for. 

In a bathroom bounce test, comparing it to my ZL SC52w on H1 (with a 14500 lithium-ion cell), it’s a step up in brightness. Same thing when comparing it to my EDC+ Triple Nichia 219 P60 drop-in (in a Solarforce L2P host), the ZL SC600 triple Nichia 219 is a step up in brightness. 

The UI works exactly the same, giving me all the levels I had before, except that they are all now a bit brighter. 

Like my 2 other Nichia lights (including a triple P60 drop-in), I found the light on the lower levels to be a bit green, so I added a 1/4 minus green filter, which cleaned it right up, leaving just a hint of warmth in the beam. 

But enough words, I know what you want to see. I only had time for a few test shots tonight. I’ll do more when I get a chance:

*My Precious*




White Balance set to Daylight (remember, I've added a 1/4 minus green filter)




White balance set to daylight. 




Ok, I just talked to the mystery modder and he indicated it was ok to discuss his involvement. By the way, *datiLED *was wonderful to work with, and his workmanship on this light is impeccable. 

He used a Carlco 10507 clear narrow array and wired the LEDs in parallel. I know there was some milling involved, along with building the pedestal for the LEDs, and some extra heatsinking material and lots of thermal epoxy. 

To be honest, I can’t believe he made much money on this project (on a per hour basis), considering he only charged me $90, which included all the parts, PayPal fees, and 2 day USPS Express shipping back to me (I supplied the light).

I don’t think he’s interested in doing another one, but you can check that for yourself if you like. 

Anyway, I’ll try to get some better beam shots when I can. 

Thanks to everybody for your interest and support throughout this project. It’s been a hoot, and was totally, completely, and utterly worth while.


----------



## LeukTech

:bow::bow::bow:

We are in the presence of the *PERFECT* EDC flashlight here folks, and quite possibly the only triple 219 we will ever see in the SC600 


I gotta say, this put a big smile on my face seeing that SC600 with a triple in it. 

Congrats for being so patient with this Derek, it sounds like it is exactly what you hoped for. Having a EDC+ triple 219 myself, I can only imagine how awesome it would be in such a small and compact package as the SC600 with the best UI on the market. 

So, are the tailcap amperage current readings the same as stock? (seems like they would be). Cause last time I checked the EDC+ was 2A on high, whereas the SC600 in turbo is around 3A, so it should be a bit brighter than the EDC+ triple by a few hundred lumens.


----------



## KDM

Very nice! Congratulations I know you'll enjoy it. Nichia 119/219 LEDs are definitely hard to beat.


----------



## Peace Train

What a gorgeous light and beam, *Derek*! The pictures you posted say it all. 

*LeukTech* is right, she's definitely a one-of-a-kind edc with a name that suits. My Precious will be hard to beat in terms of a triple 219 with the perfect ui and host. Would love to see the beam shot comparisons you made between your lights. Don't know if you have the SC600 MkII L2, but I'd be interested in seeing that comparison as well if you do. 

Enjoy your new light, she's a beaut!!!!


----------



## gunga

Wow! Beautiful build. I didn't realize so much had gone into it. Outstanding!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## KITROBASKIN

You are to be thoroughly congratulated for sticking with this. Very appealing light. Perhaps you can take a shot of the beam from maybe 15-35 feet on a white wall so we can see the overall cast. datiLED has achieved a status few will ever meet.


----------



## Derek Dean

Thanks Richard. I'll admit, I had my doubts at times that I'd find somebody to tackle this, but *datiLED* really came through for me. 

I do plan on doing some comparative beamshots down in the local park, from a distance, to show the whole beam profile compared to a few of my other lights, but it may be a week or so, as work is really jumping, speaking of which, the real test is going to be out on the job, and since I got this to be a worker, tonight will be it's first real workout. 

For some reason I'm looking forward to going to work tonight .


----------



## THE_dAY

The triple optic looks to be a perfect fit for that SC600.
Nice clean mod, datiLED is the man!


----------



## markr6

Amazing!!! Guessing datiLED just got a million PM's


----------



## tobrien

yeah that's incredible!

datiLED is great to work with


----------



## Derek Dean

Ah, so I finally got a chance to get out and get some beam shots, and I must say, I'm happy with the results. 

The reason I started this project was that I had recently gotten the EDC+ Triple Nichia 219 P60 drop-in (one of the last ones), and I absolutely LOVED it's beam profile, huge output, and the color and quality of the light....... but it only had 3 levels, and they just weren't spaced in a manner that I found useful. It was more of a 2 level light. That, plus the Solarforce host was much bigger and heavier than I really wanted to EDC. 

So, my hope was that I could get the wonderful triple 219 light of the EDC+ drop-in, but in a ZL SC600, which I'd been EDCing for several years already. Yes, the SC600 is a bit on the big side for EDC, but I love it's versatile UI and 8 different levels, and to be honest I hardly know it's there. 

Well, I think these photos clearly show that datiLED out did himself, and gave me a light that not only matches the EDC+, but* beats it in every way*, brightness, punch, flood, the whole ball of wax. So, to say I'm happy with my new light would be a gross understatement. I'm thrilled, and it's been such a pleasure to use at work this last week, just perfect in every way. 

By the way, I also felt my new ZL SC52w actually held it's own quite well in these comparison shots, giving a VERY smooth beam profile throughout. Man, that is one amazing little light! 

Ok, on to the photos. These were all shot with my Canon G10 with the *white balance set to DAYLIGHT*. Do remember that ALL of these lights are filtered. The L2D, EDC+, and SC600 Triple 219 all had some degree of magenta added, usually between 1/8 and 3/8 minus green, while the SC52w had a LAVENDER filter added to de-warm it a bit. 

The first shot of the beams on the wall was taken on the lowest settings of the L2D and the EDC+, while I tried to match those levels with the SC52w and the SC600 Triple 219. In reality, the EDC+ was actually a tiny bit lower than the others, but that couldn't be helped. 






The rest of the .gif shots were done with all lights on their highest power (the SC52w was loaded with a ZL 14500 lithium-ion cell). I kept all the settings on the camera the same for each series (but it varied between each series), so you are seeing an actual comparison of max output as well as the beam profile. 











Thanks again to datiLED for taking on this project and doing such a bangup job, and to all of you for your words of encouragement throughout the process. 

Follow your dreams.


----------



## Peace Train

Wow, I'm a little speechless just staring at these shots. That's really some amazing light coming out of the SC600 Triple 219! It definitely goes to show that anything's possible. Thanks for sharing the journey!


----------



## markr6

I love it! Thanks for the beam shots!

Just think if ZL would offer a model with easy access to the front and a selection of dropins...wow. They would be flying off the shelves!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

If only others could set up such an excellent photo shoot! Just fantastic. I'm not the only one that spent a lot of time examining your work. You certainly appear to be doing an outstanding job with filtering. That Fenix looks good. The Triple 219 ZL is a one-of-a-kind, gem of a flashlight. So Impressive. Looks like the focus on it is really well done.


----------



## THE_dAY

Great beam shots and very impressive work with the filters, they all look like Nichia tints!

The SC600 looks way brighter than the EDC triple, wasn't expecting that. 

What stand is that holding your lights? Looks to have a flexible/bendable top half?
It looks very useful. I could use a flashlight stand like that, where did you get it?


----------



## markr6

THE_dAY said:


> It looks very useful. I could use a flashlight stand like that, where did you get it?



I'm guessing a microphone stand?


----------



## inetdog

markr6 said:


> I'm guessing a microphone stand?


I have used mike stands to hold my EDC lights for display lighting when nothing else was available.
No heat sink action with a plastic mike clip though....


----------



## THE_dAY

markr6 said:


> I'm guessing a microphone stand?


You are right, I googled and found some flexible extensions for mic stands.
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Derek Dean

Sorry, I didn't see this mic stand discussion until today, but yes, that's what it is...... a mic stand. I find it amazingly useful for working on closeup projects, being able to flex the light anyway I need, and because I use a flashlight, I don't need to worry about a cord getting tangled, which makes it even easier. Very handy indeed.


----------



## THE_dAY

Thanks Derek, I'm gonna have to pick up a mic stand soon and make my own mobile light stand. 
Btw, how has your SC600 triple 219 been now that you've had it for some time?


----------



## Derek Dean

I'm loving the SC600 triple 219. It's virtually the perfect EDC for me, although it has been sharing pocket time with my new SC62w and SC52w. 

The SC52w goes with me around the house, it's always in my pocket, and usually goes out with me during the day. It's so tiny that I don't even think about it, and with a 14500 cell, it's got plenty of punch for ANYTHING I'm likely to need it for during the day. 

The SC62w goes with me on jobs that start during the day and may end up going into the night, but probably just around town. 

Where the SC600 triple 219 comes into it's own is on those jobs I KNOW are going to be out in the boonies at night. For instance, we often drive folks to weddings 20 miles down in the Santa Lucia Preserve, in a grove of Redwood trees where it gets dark REALLY fast, even in the summer. There are NO lights, and often the only light for guests to see their way back to my coach is my flashlight. Not only does the SC600 have the punch to do that job, but the quality of the light adds to the ambiance, showing the wonderful colors of the trees and dirt pathway. 

Of course in these types of situations I'm generally running it on HIGH for quite a while, something the SC62w might have a problem with. 

In any case, thanks for asking. It's definitely earned it's title, "My Precious".


----------



## KITROBASKIN

It is always great to hear members describe their on-the-job uses of these great flashlights. Turns out the CPF member Nitroz modified, triple dedomed XPL P60 dropin has found almost as much use for my wife as me. 

(3 minute 19 second video of the beam compared with an XML2 T6 3C, orange peel reflector; both running 3 amps)

http://youtu.be/SBW---FoONc

But the latest testing I've been doing (comparing early morning sunlight with different LED's) really makes the Nichia 219 the most pleasing; Better than my favorite SC62d. 

I'm thinking triple or quad 219B ~5000K.

Thanks Derek, for helping to show the way.


----------



## oneinthaair

OMG I'm in love I want one! Wanna sale it? Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Derek Dean

oneinthaair, welcome to CPF! Oh, and....... dream on :devil:. This little beauty isn't going anywhere except in my pocket.


----------



## oneinthaair

Thank your sir! I'm new to flashlights but I'm in love with zebralights! I have SC600 MKII L2 and a SC52 L2 wish I could find a s6330 or I hope they release a new one soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tandem

Derek, that's a lovely bit of kit you have there and a great beam. I'll put aside any envy and simply say congrats!


----------



## Derek Dean

Thanks, tandem. I was fortunate that datiLED was willing to not only take on this project, but willing to put in the time and effort to do it right. It's like having a pocket full of sunshine. 

I guess the only thing I could ask for now, are you listening datiLED, would be for a triple Nichia 219 in an *SC62 *:devil:.


----------



## datiLED

Derek Dean said:


> Thanks, tandem. I was fortunate that datiLED was willing to not only take on this project, but willing to put in the time and effort to do it right. It's like having a pocket full of sunshine.
> 
> I guess the only thing I could ask for now, are you listening datiLED, would be for a triple Nichia 219 in an *SC62 *:devil:.



Triple optics won't fit into an SC62, as the head is considerably smaller than the SC600. Besides, opening the head with the pressed in retaining ring would be a serious obstacle to get past.


----------



## Derek Dean

datiLED said:


> Triple optics won't fit into an SC62, as the head is considerably smaller than the SC600. Besides, opening the head with the pressed in retaining ring would be a serious obstacle to get past.


Details, details . Seriously though, I just took another look inside the modded SC600, while measuring , and to be honest, I'm amazed you were able to shoe horn that triple Nichia LED setup in there. Quite an amazing feat, and one that is greatly appreciated on a daily basis.


----------



## oneinthaair

Derek Dean said:


> *My Precious*




Why does it look blue around the lens?

Can we see some more pictures?



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Derek Dean

That's probably a combination of factors. There is a light magenta filter inserted under the front glass cover, and photo was shot using existing 2700k (warm white) Cree LED light bulbs (room lighting), so who knows what the camera's auto white balance was doing, and then to top it off, I'm sure I probably did some kind of color tweaks in Photoshop. 

What other kinds of photos would you like to see? I love showing off My Precious.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Derek Dean said:


> What other kinds of photos would you like to see? I love showing off My Precious.



Can you do video comparing beam intensity with other lights, maybe your SC62w? And hopefully your camera won't step down if you change modes. And describe what filters you have on your comparison lights. Hopefully you will have distance in the equation as opposed to close up white wall or 'still life' video.




CandlePowerForums App


----------



## Derek Dean

I'll see what I can do. Yes, my camera has complete manual control for video (I think including white balance), so I'll put something together, however, weekends are my busy time at work, so I'll try to get something up next week.


----------



## oneinthaair

Derek Dean said:


> That's probably a combination of factors. There is a light magenta filter inserted under the front glass cover, and photo was shot using existing 2700k (warm white) Cree LED light bulbs (room lighting), so who knows what the camera's auto white balance was doing, and then to top it off, I'm sure I probably did some kind of color tweaks in Photoshop.
> 
> What other kinds of photos would you like to see? I love showing off My Precious.



Just need a few pictures to fantasize and hold me over... I have a little something in the works😉


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Johnny_5

"Your Modder" huh? I need one of those  I'm trying to comb the forums and figure out who is actually doing custom work or modding these days and is known good (esp with driver configuration). Who is your modder? Is your Modder still active now? I need a custom driver like made by sysmax (Jetbeam/Nitecore) with the thermal regulation but set up to my custom specs. I need custom driver work, I need a custom thermally regulated current controlled led driver.





Derek Dean said:


> Actually, the reason I wanted this mod so badly was because I was fortunate enough to get one of the EDC+ Triple Nichia 219 P60 drop-ins, which has a beam exactly like you describe, with the gorgeously large hotspot that just lights up everything.
> 
> Man, I love that drop-in, but there are a couple of things wrong with it. First, it's in a Solarforce L2P host, which is much bigger and heavier than a ZL SC600, and it has a tail switch instead of a side switch. However, the biggest problem is that the 3 levels are weirdly spaced. The middle level is almost identical to the top level, and the low level is not nearly low enough. But, it is about 600 lumens or so of Nichia 219 goodness with the incredibly beautiful beam profile.
> 
> And that is when I started thinking, what if I could have that same triple Nichia 219 beam profile *and* brightness, but in the much smaller and more pocketable ZL SC600, *AND* have the wonderful ZL UI to boot?
> 
> Anyway, I explained all this to my modder, who listened patiently to my ramblings and then said he'd be happy to do it as long as I could be patient.
> 
> Peace Train, loved the video. I do believe they were describing me . And yep, I know quite a few folks who'd love this mod, and after I get it back, I'll point him to this thread.


----------



## Derek Dean

Howdy tandem,
It took me over a year to find someone willing to do this mod, mainly because it required a LOT of cutting and tweaking to get everything to fit right. I was fortunate enough to finally persuade datiLED to attempt it, and then, only because he thought it might be an interesting project. 

His craftsmanship and attention to detail blew me away. This is BY FAR my favorite and most used light. Even though I have an SC62 which is smaller, I always reach for my triple 219 SC600 because the beam shape is absolutely perfect for my needs (broad and smooth central spot tapering smoothly into ample and bright side spill), and the quality of the light coming from the three Nichia 219 LEDs is simply stunning. Combine all that with the ZL UI, and you've got the perfect light, at least for me. 

Anyway, you're welcome to contact datiLED. He might be interested in your mod, but do understand that he doesn't like to be rushed, so be prepared to wait a bit, as he won't let anything go out that isn't as perfect as he can make it. 

Good luck, and happy trails!~
Derek


----------



## oneinthaair

Here's number 2!! I love it!!! 

DatiLED does amazing work!

It was a very long wait but wroth every minute of it!


----------



## Derek Dean

Wow! Congratulations Oneinthaair!!! Man, you're in for a real treat using that light. The only problem, at least for me, is that it's really cooled my desire for any new lights. This is virtually the perfect pocket light. Have fun~


----------



## ma tumba

Derek, why did you want that magenta filter for a nichia 219b?


----------



## Derek Dean

Howdy ma tumba,
I have a DEEP aversion to any kind of even slightly green tint. I think it comes from my years as a professional color printer, where I printed wedding photos all day long. Any kind of green tint in those photos makes the people look sick. Soooooo, I sometimes tend to go a bit the other way, favoring a hint of magenta in the tint of my lights, even a beautifully tinted LED like the Nichia 219. 

It's simply a personal bias, and probably why I started this thread several years ago:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320811-Changing-LED-Tint-With-Filters


----------



## markr6

oneinthaair said:


>



YES!!!!! Worth it's weight in gold right there!!


----------



## ma tumba

Derek Dean said:


> ... probably why I started this thread several years ago:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320811-Changing-LED-Tint-With-Filters



Heh, this thread costed me some $700  After reading all the posts I eventually decided to get a LS20. Had been hesitating because of the cool tints of both beams. Now I have the light, the complete lee carnet and just need time to pick the right filter.


----------



## Derek Dean

ma tumba.......ha, well....... once you see how fun it is to dial in your own personalized tint, you'll never go back to "store bought tints" again : ) 

Just a couple of things. Be sure and let your eyes "rest" while trying to pick the right tints, go and watch TV for a while, then come back and try again...... and don't be in a hurry....... it usually takes me at least a week to get it right, trying one tint and living with it a few days, then trying another, etc. 

Mainly, remember that less is more...... don't necessarily try to get it "perfect", just aim to improve it to, "very close". 

Have fun, and enjoy your new light.


----------

